# Big ol brook trout



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Caught myself a beauty of a brookie today. The post is on the blog, as usual. Only one brookie all day long, and one little cutt. A lot of hours fishing, but they're worth it when the result is a fish this gorgeous.

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/05/brook-trout-in-backcountry.html


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice brook Spence!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! Did y'all end up catching anything else after we left?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

spencerD said:


> Thanks! Did y'all end up catching anything else after we left?


Gabe caught 1 more and I lost 2. Never did turn on really. We left around 4.
I like it better in a month or so when the weeds come up. Love that salad!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice post and beautiful fish! Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

GREAt Looking Brookie.. See any Deer on your way in> Hunted it last year. Beautiful area once the leaves get out.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

oldfudd said:


> GREAt Looking Brookie.. See any Deer on your way in> Hunted it last year. Beautiful area once the leaves get out.


Yeah, I saw a couple deer. But more elk than anything else. I hunt elk, so it was awesome to see such a big healthy herd down there.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Ifish said:


> Nice post and beautiful fish! Good luck with the new job.


Thanks! I'm chilling at the new job right now, actually. Going pretty well so far. Better than I expected, at any rate.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow what a whopper.


----------

